# Fuel feed pipe off tank



## Adamc1980 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hey guys 12/2000 180 ary with ko4 hybrid here but of a enthusiast , I have got to change the feed line off top of pump as I managed to kink it fitting a quantum fuel pump , am I right in saying by looks on my quattro I can undo the one strap on tank and run 8mm hose In it's place pls as I Snapped other end getting it off the filter to lol , by looks I wreckon I can get 8mm hose down there one strap on tank undone can anyone confirm this pls cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  try your question in the mk1 forum you will get more help there


----------

